# liquid calcium vs. powder?



## stinax182 (Dec 19, 2012)

i recently had to get liquid calcium for a sick chameleon. i couldn't find a powder version without d3 so i figured I'd try the liquid calcium.
other than the powder having d3 and my tortoises needing that, which is better?


----------



## wellington (Dec 19, 2012)

Which ever one you can get them to take. I have used both. My Leo and Uro seem to notice the powder more then the liquid.


----------



## Thalatte (Dec 19, 2012)

If the normals have access to UVB lights you don't have to have the d3. That being said I use liquid for my lizards and the powder for my torts and turtles because that is the easiest way to administer. Though sick or baby torts and turtles get both-powder on their food and liquid in their water.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't ever give any "d3 supplements" to my tortoises, nor do I supplement calcium. I haven't for several years and have never had a problem.

If you can get your tortoises outside for a few hours a day in the natural sunlight, its way better then d3. That or use a UVB bulb in the tortoise's enclosure. Over-supplementation very commonly occurs, because there is SO many factors that would be involved in figuring out the exact amount needed, you would likely do more harm then good. 

Same goes for calcium. If collard greens isn't already in the diet, include it in the staple and forget calcium forever. It has a ca ratio of 14.2:1...FAR more then needed. Just adding this to the diet completely eliminates any need for calcium. Adding even MORE calcium can lead to deficiencies in zinc, copper, iodine, and can lead to formation of bladder stones.


----------



## Zabbi0 (Dec 19, 2012)

RedfootsRule said:


> Same goes for calcium. If collard greens isn't already in the diet, include it in the staple and forget calcium forever. It has a ca ratio of 14.2:1...FAR more then needed. Just adding this to the diet completely eliminates any need for calcium. Adding even MORE calcium can lead to deficiencies in zinc, copper, iodine, and can lead to formation of bladder stones.



Hmm never knew this.. Yikes!


----------



## Katherine (Dec 20, 2012)

I supplement calcium only in animals I take in that are battling MBD or present with issues like flexible shells/low egg quality. Also in some of my large females during egg laying months I will add calcium (30-40 eggs per clutch every 2 weeks all laying season has GOT to put them in deficit!) but I agree with Redfootsrule and do not feel it is needed for a healthy animal with a well rounded diet including some calcium rich greens. 

For animals which are receiving calcium in my care I purchase human calcium pills (no D3) and crush them up or feed them to large tortoises fragmented. It is incredibly affordable, available in every grocery store and easy to administer- I think I pay around $2.50 for 500 pills and you can get various concentrations based on your tortoises size/requirement. If your tortoise is getting plenty of sunlight I do not see a reason to add D3 at all because although it is required for proper metabolism of calcium it is also easily obtained elsewhere (like that giant ball of nuclear fusion in the sky) during proper husbandry.


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Dec 20, 2012)

Katherine said:


> I supplement calcium only in animals I take in that are battling MBD or present with issues like flexible shells/low egg quality. Also in some of my large females during egg laying months I will add calcium (30-40 eggs per clutch every 2 weeks all laying season has GOT to put them in deficit!) but I agree with Redfootsrule and do not feel it is needed for a healthy animal with a well rounded diet including some calcium rich greens.
> 
> For animals which are receiving calcium in my care I purchase human calcium pills (no D3) and crush them up or feed them to large tortoises fragmented. It is incredibly affordable, available in every grocery store and easy to administer- I think I pay around $2.50 for 500 pills and you can get various concentrations based on your tortoises size/requirement. If your tortoise is getting plenty of sunlight I do not see a reason to add D3 at all because although it is required for proper metabolism of calcium it is also easily obtained elsewhere (like that giant ball of nuclear fusion in the sky) during proper husbandry.



Wow I think I may have been over doing the calcuim and d3 after reading this thread. I only sprinkle it on the food once a week but now that I know the collards we feed has sufficient I won't do that anymore. But so I am sure I understood correcly having the uvb light and him going outside 2 days a week generally more once holidays season is over weather permitting ( ITs super cold in the morning here and I work 10 to 6 m-f) i won't need the d3.


----------



## Katherine (Dec 20, 2012)

Shannon and Jason said:


> so I am sure I understood correcly having the uvb light and him going outside 2 days a week generally more once holidays season is over weather permitting ( ITs super cold in the morning here and I work 10 to 6 m-f) i won't need the d3.



Correct. Tortoises can synthesize their own D3 so long as they receive proper UVB exposure, either from the sunlight or from a UVB/full spectrum UV bulb making it an unnecessary addition for an animal receiving ideal care.


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Dec 20, 2012)

Katherine said:


> Shannon and Jason said:
> 
> 
> > so I am sure I understood correcly having the uvb light and him going outside 2 days a week generally more once holidays season is over weather permitting ( ITs super cold in the morning here and I work 10 to 6 m-f) i won't need the d3.
> ...



thanks a lot for all the helpful knowledgeable information


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 20, 2012)

Katherine is right. With MBD tortoises, it is a necessity, and for females that lay many, many eggs, its probably helpful.

Because of the soil where I live, there is limestone rock everywhere from when I made their enclosure (digging trenches for boards). I find them nibbling on it all the time. Best calcium form in my opinion is one they can choose for themselves.


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 20, 2012)

RedfootsRule said:


> Same goes for calcium. If collard greens isn't already in the diet, include it in the staple and forget calcium forever. It has a ca ratio of 14.2:1...FAR more then needed. Just adding this to the diet completely eliminates any need for calcium. Adding even MORE calcium can lead to deficiencies in zinc, copper, iodine, and can lead to formation of bladder stones.



i didn't know that about collard greens.good to know, i feed them this fairly often.


----------

